# H-as Pharma



## argmore (Aug 24, 2020)

Been incarcerated for the past year. Anyone know what?s happened to H-as Pharma?  They always responded next day! They were the absolute best with quality and customer service.  Just curious if something happened to them or if they?re still in business. I haven?t received a response from them
Thank you


----------



## argmore (Aug 24, 2020)

Anyone know a comparable source???


----------



## TripleOvertime (Aug 24, 2020)

They left here on pretty bad terms.  Several of their previous customers have switched to monster.  We do offer a 15% first time buyer discount code.  Monster-gear.com

youll see we aren?t as cheap priced as HAS, but you always get what you pay for.  Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------

